# Malaysia- The Asian Games 20000 Avant seat



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)

For 2018 Asian Games, Malaysia, stadium for tennis


----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)

Anybody who can tell me what's problems with my photo????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)

Ok, That is Malaysia Stadium.
I know why the photo's problem


----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice seating White Color.


----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)

Truth is we Avant making the Seating


----------

